# Yasser Arafat



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It is reported that one ofYasser Arafat's last wishes was to be buried wearing Paul Gasgoine's footy kit.
It was so he could be buried in the gaz-za strip.!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Lol Lol Lol  Dunno how I missed this one!
Dave


----------

